# male betta+bottom feeder+?



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm picking up a ten gallon tank tomorrow and, after it has cycled, I plan on putting some otos or panda corys in there with my male betta. Any chance I'd be able to safely put in some middle swimmers? If so, how many of what should I be getting in order to keep everything in balance?

Thanks for the help, everybody.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Otos and panda cories! Two sensitive species! Otos have a tough adjustment period, but after they are pretty hardy, you'll have to feed them algae wafers. Panda cories are one of the more sensitive cories, people have trouble with them surviving over 6 months. I'd try a different species if you're a beginner  Julii are very pretty.
What kind of substrate do you have?


----------



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

Wha-? Man, I'm glad I asked. Yeah, I actually am a beginner. I'm trying to move my betta into something bigger, and hopefully get some more fish. I was going to get some gravel. Didn't put much thought into what specific grade or color or anything, to be honest.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Go buy some play sand at a hardware store. It's a good option, once you rinse it it doesn't have trouble settling after the first time. Trust me I stir mine all the time. Sand is much more friendly on bottom dwellers. 
If you have soft water, kuhli loaches are a cute option.
Otherwise, Julii and peppered cories come to mind. You could do bronze+albino, they are the larger ones and you could only have 4 though. 
You are pretty limited to one other species in 10 gallons, more can make a betta stressed from being around so many fish in a small space.


----------



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome, thank you! I'll definetly look into getting some sand, and avoiding getting more species of fish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep. The pet store sand brand CaribSea has pretty colors, but is 4 times as expensive and is made from glass shards, bad for bottom dwellers. So cheap play sand or pool sand is the best option.
Also, when you do your weekly water change, sift through the sand with a comb or your hand, you'll notice little bubbles being released. These are causes by bacteria, and you don't want a lot of this gas in your tank or it can be dangerous (and your tank will smell like rotten eggs). It's not that much maintenance at all, sounds scary I know. xD


----------



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

It does make me a little nervous, BUT I like the idea of BD having more to interact with, and more area to interact in. And I'll hopefully be able to pull off a fishless cycle, so when he gets put in his new pad, everything will be cool.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I've skipped a week of sand stirring, not much happened there were just more bubbles to deal with.. No smell, I think it has to get really bad before it gets dangerous. 
I pulled off my first 3 weeks of a fishless cycle blind without a test kit, so I'm sure you'll do fine. If you use pure ammonia just be careful not to OD on it.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I wouldn't reccomend the Kuhli Loaches the footprint of a regular 10g is too small for them. . Another species of Cories you could have Pygmy Cories, cute little ones could have six of them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah, that's a big help. Thanks to both of you.

I'll proooobably get pygmy cories, and maybe a couple snails or shrimp instead of another group of fish. I hear shrimp can have a really small bioload.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, shrimp have a tiny bioload as well as being super cute. You will need a lot of planting to help them avoid being eaten, though. I strongly recommend java moss for that.


----------



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

Update!
Just filled my new ten gallon up with sand. Sometime in the next couple days I'll be adding plants/ decorations and starting cycling.
And cleaning the sand wasn't as hard as I'd thought it was going to be.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Snails often have a large bio-load. I'd reccomend getting a nerite snail (can't breed in freshwater!!!), or a pond snail (if you get these make sure to not over feed as you will go from 1 to 10 snails in a heartbeat ) or a rabbit snail (if you can find one) as they have a smaller bio-load than mystery/apple snails (they get to the size of a tennis ball ).


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Rabbit snails are beautiful. IMO it's even fine to keep a pair, they breed very slowly and only have one (live) baby at a time.


----------



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah, somebody put up pictures of their rabbit snail in another thread, and I was pretty impressed. They look cool.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Rabbit snails are very hard to find, though.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I would reccomend platys to go in the tank with your betta as they've always been very calm with my boy!


----------



## Moon (Jul 4, 2011)

ged cherry shrimp they are soooooooooooooo compadable!!!! briny clap /) (\


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not all platys get along with bettas and not all bettas get along with platys... I have certain males who can be with certain fish, and certain males who cannot be with any fish... Just forewarning 

In a 10 gallon, I'd stick to slower fish (platys, NOT danios or neon tetras), bottom fish (shrimp, cories) with a betta. I like to add fabric or silk plants, hidey holes, and live plants.


----------



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool, thank you. I'll probably get four or so Corys (probably pygmys), one or two ghost shrimp OR Nerite snails, and some live plants/ decorations.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Pygmies need a group of 6. Larger species can handle a group of 4-5.


----------



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

Ah, thank you. I heard that before, but just forgot it.

So much stuff to plan and account for. It's exciting, but occasionally I forget stuff. Luckily I can just look at this thread whenever I need a reminder.


----------

